# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum > Firmware Enhancements to Marlin >  Marlin RC SD problem

## protoquick3d

Hi

I just designed and printed a new piece to raise my Z axis to 11 inches on the i3 I have. I cannot get Marlin configured for the SD card reader. I something wrong? I have Marlin working in the old 2560 but it's set for the old 200mm height. Never had a problem compiling and running the old Marlin.

Thanks

----------


## Roxy

In the newer Marlin's the SD Card stuff has been broken out and is separate from the controller board.   Are you sure you have the SD card turned on?

----------


## protoquick3d

I have the Full Graphic LCD. It always worked with the version I was using two years ago.

----------


## protoquick3d

How do I get the cool Marlin splash screen into the code? Thank you

----------


## protoquick3d

Found the SD card comment. It is now uncommented. I was starting to think I had gone stupid.

----------


## protoquick3d

Goes into hit endstop without moving. Uncommented the manual endstop. Inverted the switch logic and everything works. Really work good with the Simplify software. Thanks for your help.

----------


## hellfire

on my controller the sd card doesn't work either.
with my ramps i have the following problem  --- when i want to move the X it works but when i want to move the Y the Y doesn't work but instead the X turns .... does anybody know how this is possible ?
thx

Moderator note: Post is late to appear due to unexpected delay in obtaining moderator approval

----------

